# Medical test on visa



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Now I no, or sufficiently no for now, the visa process from when I marry my US husband. Please expect more questions though.

Just a question regarding the medical they require, what will it involve, what do they look for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrsJCobb said:


> Now I no, or sufficiently no for now, the visa process from when I marry my US husband. Please expect more questions though.
> 
> Just a question regarding the medical they require, what will it involve, what do they look for?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


USCIS - Immigration Medical Examinations

Work your way through - it gives you all the details.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks two step, looks more complicated than what it probably is. And appears they just want to make sure I am not going to start an epidemic with some nasty disease.


----------

